# buffedCast 309 - Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (23. Juli 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## Tolgrim. (23. Juli 2012)

*WoW*


1) David, hast du dir schon einen schönen Besen ausgesucht? So langsam wird die Zeit knapp... aber hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht zum Äußersten kommt. 

2) Was haltet ihr von der voraussichtlichen Änderung, dass die Wappenröcke der Pandaria-Fraktionen (ähnlich wie in BC) als Belohnung am Ende da sind und nicht dazu dienen, Ruf über Dungeons zu erhalten? 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das einige stört... muss aber Blizzard zustimmen, dass es in WotlK und Cataclysm eher zu einem Grind geführt hat, bei dem man die eigentliche Fraktion überhaupt nicht mehr im Blick hat. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Dailys gut designt sind, dann finde ich persönlich die Änderung okay.


----------



## aspendolf (23. Juli 2012)

WoW Teil

Servus Buffed-Team

Wollte fragen ob man es schon weis was mit den Tapfarkeitspunkten passier? Ob die einfach in gerechtigkeit punkte umgewandelt werden, resetet oder kriegt man gold für wie in WotLK.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (23. Juli 2012)

GW2:

-Im Ingame Shop gibt es u.a. Sonnenbrillen im RayBan Stil. Ich finde das zerstört die Atmosphäre und passt doch gar nich in die Fantasy Welt. Wie seht ihr das?

-Das einzige was mich an GW2 enorm stört ist der Ingame Shop! Glaubt ihr nicht das Dinge wie der Crafting / Magic Find Boost für die Wirtschaft im Spiel schlecht sind. Schließlich kommen Spieler die Geld investieren schneller an bessere / höherstufige Items. Sollte es ursprünglich nicht nur kosmetische Items im Shop geben? - Daraus wurde ja nix

Im GW1 Shop gibt es sogar Skill Unlock Pack! Mal sehen wann GW2 Fähigkeiten-Pakete verkauft ...


----------



## Steinbarth (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,
anbei ein paar Fragen/Anregungen zum Podcadst.
Liebe Grüße,
Steinbarth


*Podcast Allgemein*
Ich finde es immer wieder schade, dass Ihr erweiterte Funktionen welche ein Podacst bietet, nicht wirklich nutzt.
Sehr schön fände ich, wenn ihr z.B. dem 2ten Teil ein "Lesezeichen" geben würdet. Mit Programmen wie z.B. "Instacast" (iTunes App) kann man dann direkt zum 2ten Teil Eures Podcasts springen. Man könnte sogar den 2ten Teil mit weiteren Lesezeichen füllen, und so die einzelnen Themen/Spiele welche besprochen werden direkt anwählbar machen.


*The Secret World*
Ihr habt in Eurer Menüleiste leider noch keinen Button für TSW. Werdet ihr das in naher Zukunft ändern?
Das Spiel scheint ja doch sehr gut bei den Spielern anzukommen.

Falls Ihr mal "Waldgeist" an das Telefon bekommt, hätte ich 2 Fragen...
a) Gibt es einen Grund, warum in einer Verbindung/cabale nur Spieler einer Fraktion eingeladen werden können?
b) Warum steigt die Questbelohnung in den späteren Gebieten immer weiter an, und bleibt nicht auf einem gleichwertigem Stand?


----------



## d2wap (23. Juli 2012)

Sommerurlaub ahoi!
Wie wärs mal mit nem SOndergast wie.. Imke Pattberg.. oder.. Karsten Scholz


----------



## floppydrive (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eine ganz wichtige Frage

Gibt es schon neue Infos zum Content Update von Hello Kitty Online, ich bin gerade mit der legendären Kuchenquest fertig und habe auch sonst alle Flauschigen Häschen gerettet und den ganzen Tag nur Schokolade vernaschen ist auch Langweilig.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (23. Juli 2012)

Zum WoW Teil : 

Mir ist auf dem PTR aufgefallen, das Jäger 2 slots für waffen haben, aber sie brauchen doch eigentlich nurnoch einen ?

Hat Blizzard vor dass man z.b auch 2 schusswaffen oder 2 armbrüste tragen kann, wäre voll geil... ( ist da was bekannt )

mich wundert es eben nur, weil sie hätten es doch bei einem belassen können, oder ?


----------



## bluedust (23. Juli 2012)

Moin Buffed

4 Talentbäume für den Druiden? Inwiefern wirkt sich das auf das Spiel als Katze oder Bär aus? Soll damit der Bär als Tank bzw. die Katze als DDler in seiner Rolle bestärkt werden oder hat das andere Gründe? 

Gibts noch andere Klassen die mit MoP einen 4. Talentbaum erhalten?

Konnte man eigentlich in der Beta (zbsp von NPCs oder durch Quests etc.) schon irgendwas über einen möglichen Alten Gott erfahren der da die Hände im Spiel haben könnte? Gibts generell Hinweise zu den alten Göttern?


Liebe Grüsse vom blauen Staub :-P


----------



## Kasalla (23. Juli 2012)

WoW

Hallo Leute!


- Wollte mal fragen ob es schon neue Informationen zu den überarbeiteten Charakter-Modellen gibt, und ob Ihr wisst wie das wohl ins Spiel integriert wird.  
- Wird man sich seinen Char einmal neu erstellen dürfen?
- Was haltet Ihr von den Überarbeitungen?

Hoffe auf der GamesCom gibts einen ersten Vorgeschmack


----------



## Thinking in source code (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich wollte dem ersten Teil mal wieder ein paar Stichwörter in den Raum werfen:

- Erscheinungsdatum von Tides of War (EN: 28.08.12, DE: ?)
- Verkauf von Activision Blizzard durch Vivendi: Ja, Nein, Vielleicht, Schleudersitz
- Marcel Anacker?
- Hat David schon ein Marzipanbesenrezept? Nein? Wie wäre es damit? Marzipanbesenrezept
- Kostenlose Spielzeit bei Major Patches in WoW, wie bei SWTOR?
And for my special friend mr. pitman: dance studio? *nein, nicht hauen*

Bye Bye
TiSC


----------



## Oscuridad (23. Juli 2012)

Guild Wars 2
Der Release von GW2 ist am 28.08.2012
Ist das Spiel nun fertig oder bringt "ArenaNet" das Spiel zu früh raus?
In den Interviews wurde immer wieder erwähnt, das das Spiel fertig ist, wenn es fertig ist.
Wie seht ihr das ?

Oscuridad

Ps: Grüße alle BUGs


----------



## Keksfox (23. Juli 2012)

Fragen zu GW2:

Hallo liebe Buffies,
1. Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zum Item-Shop in GW2 hören, denn ich persönlich finde die Sachen, die man am Beta-Wochenende sehen und kaufen konnte sahen nicht wirklich pralle aus und passen auch nicht ins Fantasy-Thema (ich meine die Kleidung nicht von den sonstigen Gegenständen).
Meint ihr, dass die Entwickler weitere Kleidung hinzufügen werden oder dass der Item-Shop nur für Spieler ist, die etwas modernes anhaben wollen (was ich irgentwie nicht glauben kann)?

2. Weiterhin würde (bestimmt nicht nur) mich interessieren, ob ihr nach dem Beta-Wochenende der Meinung seit, dass das Spiel Release-fertig ist oder ob die Entwickler das Datum noch verschieben müssten um ihrem Motto (wir releasen ein fertiges Spiel) gerecht zu werden. Ich habe gehört, dass einige über Einlogg-Probleme und PvP-Bugs sprachen (was ich übrigens nicht hatte). 

3. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie ihr zur Balance im PvP steht und ob sich diese im SPvP und im WvWvWPvP (=D) unterscheidet. Ich habe (am eigenen Leib) bemerkt, dass Builds mit Hammer ziemlich mächtig waren.

vielen Dank im Vorraus, ich freue mich auf den Cast und bis bald.


----------



## Grednedai (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich hab mal eine Frage zu Guild Wars 2 und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, ob man wenn man sich eine Boxed Version kauft die ihrgendwie auf die Digitale Collektors Edition upgraden kann oder ob ich gezwungen werde mir direkt die Digitale Collektors Edition zulegen.

MfG
Grednedai


----------



## Naras (23. Juli 2012)

Ich wollen eine Buffed-Lore-Cast  !

Und ist schon was bekannt, zu "Farmville" (in wow ...) ? 

/e Wird Blizzard die Story in MoP "besser erzählen" ? 

 MfG


----------



## Auronos (23. Juli 2012)

WOW:


Wird man, wenn Mists of Pandaria rauskommt, den Titel "Meister der Lehren" weiterhin verwenden können oder muss man zuerst alle neuen Gebiete durchquesten und den Titel wieder zu bekommen?


----------



## Xanjos (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was könntet Ihr Euch als Inhalt der "Digitalen Deluxe Edition" von MOP neben einem Mount und/oder Pet vorstellen? Wird diese Version eine Collector's Edition ohne obligatorischem Artbook oder vielleicht doch etwas ganz anderes als die Boxversion? Was - ausser dem Mount/Pet - würde Euch dazu verführen, anstelle der Collector's Edition auf die digitale Deluxeversion zurückzugreifen? Abgesehen davon, dass diese günstiger ist und um 0:00 Uhr bei Release zur Verfügung stehen wird - zuzüglich 3 Stunden, bis der Login klappt 

Gruß von Kethesta


----------



## Xanjos (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sind bereits Erfolge bekannt, die es mit MOP nicht mehr geben wird und gerade deswegen unbedingt vor Release noch eingesackt werden sollten, bevor sie für immer in den Tiefen des Mahlstroms verschwinden?

Gruß von Kethesta


----------



## Xanjos (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

um meinen Char schonmal MOPFIT (höhö) zu machen, möchte ich gerne wissen, mit welcher Ausrüstung ich meinen derzeitigen Bestand slotweise verbessern kann. Gibt es ein oder mehrere AddOns bzw. Tools, mit welchen mir nicht nur gesagt wird, welche Stats ich beispielsweise als Heilschamane auf dem Ausrüstungsgegenstand haben sollte, sondern konkret welche Waffe oder Handgelenke oder Brustteile - um einmal stellvertretend einige zu nennen - ich noch finden kann? Die Funktionalität stelle ich mir da ähnlich wie bei "Reforginator" vor, der einem zumindest schonmal slotweise vorschlägt, welche Stats je nach Spielweise geändert werden sollten. So etwas gibt es ja vielleicht auch mit Itemvorschlägen, eingestuft nach Quest/Instanz/Händler/Raid.

Gruß von Kethesta


----------



## Firegost (23. Juli 2012)

*
Giuld Wars 2

 Hallo liebe Buffies

 1. Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zum Item-Shop in GW2 hören,und mein ihr das es dar bis zum Release noch Sachen dar zu kommen so wie Charakterplätze denn ich persönlich würde gerne alle Klassen Spieln und Hoffe das es wieder jährlich pets gibt. 

Meint ihr, dass die Entwickler weitere Kleidung hinzufügen werden oder dass der Item-Shop nur für Spieler ist, die etwas modernes anhaben wollen (was ich irgentwie nicht glauben kann)?

 2. und ob es noch Erfolge ihm PvE als so mehr Erfolge.

 3. Dankt ihr das Server im WvW³ mit einer Community Gilde eine Vorteil haben dar sie von Grund auf gleich voller sind.

 4.und kommt ein Sonderheft zu Gw2 raus von euch. 

vielen Dank im Vorraus, ich freue mich auf den Cast und bis bald. *


----------



## Durag Silberbart (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Buffies,

Heute mal eine offene frage für alle Seiten des Cast Teams. 
Mich würde interessieren wie euer Perfektes MMORPG aussehen müsste? (Free to play, Abo Model, 5 Char Slots oder wieviele, Fatasie oder Sci-Fi, ein wirkliches Sandbox oder ein Semi-Sandbox, Level 50 oder anders)

Gruß Durag


----------



## ravnica1 (23. Juli 2012)

TSW:

- Die Charaktere sind ja wirklich gut herausgearbeitet. Welchen NPC mögt ihr am liebsten? Mein Favorit ist John Wolf 

- Gibt es eine Übersicht die alle Quests, samt Nebenquests, eines Gebietes auflistet? Damit man schauen kann ob einem selbst noch etwas fehlt. Oder wird gar Buffed dazu Auflistungen zusammenstellen?

- Wieviele Tacos habt ihr bereits gegessen? (Tex-Mex T-Rex Erfolg, Essen sie 7460 Tacos)


----------



## Hellyes (23. Juli 2012)

Servus buffis!

Wie erklärt ihr euch das Phänomen, dass sich die Videospielekultur immer stärker zum Hardcore-Konsum entwickelt?

Kaum ist ein Titel erschienen, da schreit die Community bereits nach mehr Content, die Entwickler-Studios haben keine Chance, dem nachzukommen.
Spieleentwickler, wie jüngst ArenaNet, ermutigen die Community dazu, sich doch mehr Zeit zu lassen mit ihrem Game, gemütlich die Welt zu erkunden, sich auf die Spielwelt einzulassen, etc.
Aber scheitert dieses Konzept nicht an der gegenwärtigen Fast-Food-Mentalität der Spieler?

LG hell


----------



## Mangosniper (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

dank eines GW2-Keys den ich bei euch gewonnen hab konnte ich mir mal einen Eindruck von dem Spiel machen und habe eine paar Fragen:

1. Ich hatte das Gefühl im WvWvW kann man alleine nichts wirklich reißen und auch zusammen mit anderen kam es mir vor als ob meine Anwesenheit nicht von nöten wäre. Meistens hat man sich irgendwo fest gezergt und es ging weder vor noch zurück da man kaum jemanden töten konnte. Hatte man einen gegnerischen Spieler auf LowLife hat er sich zurückgezogen und gewartet bis er wieder volles Leben hatte. Kam man zu einem gegnerischen Turm oder ähnliches wurde man von Pfeilkanonen niedergemäht. Ich habe das Gefühl nur in einer großen Gruppe mit TS könnte man im WvWvW wirklich was reißen. Kam euch das ähnlich vor?

2. Irgendwie kam ich beim craften nicht hinterher. Ich habe zwar nicht extra materialen "gefarmt" aber alles mitgenommen was mir über den weg lief und auch fleißig Sachen wiederverwertet aber konnte trotzdem nie aktuelle Items  für meinen Charackter herstellen. Glaub ihr Arenanet dreht da noch was dran?

3. Was haltet ihr von dem Humor des Spiels? Mir gefällt er super gut  "Aktennotiz: Kühe verlieren schließmuskelkontrolle beim Abschuss. Fliegen aber über Feindgebiet, also positiv"

Gruß, Mangosniper


----------



## _Revan (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team!
Was glaubt ihr wann blizzard die überarbeiteten charakter modelle ins spiel bringen wird. Schon zu release von MoP oder erst später mit einem eigenen patch?
Und befürchtet ihr das euch bzw der wow-community die neuen charakter modelle nicht gefallen werden?


----------



## ReneKF (23. Juli 2012)

GW 2: Wird an den Überfüllten und teilweise stark laggenden WvW Servern noch mal was gemacht?

GW 2: Ist das "wurzeln" der Silvari nicht etwas imba im PvP?

nochmacl GW 2: glaub Ihr es wird noch mal einen Stresstest geben? Weil bisher nach jedem Beta-WE auch ein Stresstest kam.


----------



## Agama (23. Juli 2012)

Hiho,

zum 1. Teil:

Da ich kein WoW spiele, würde ich gern wissen, wer eigentlich Garrosh ist? Wo kommt er her und wie ist er Kriegshäuptling geworde?

Teil 2:

TSW:
Werdet ihr ein Sonderheft zu TSW rausbringe, wie etwa zu SW:TOR (da waren es sogar zwei!)?
Was könnt ihr zum PvP sagen? Wie spielt es sich? Ist es gut balanced? Gibt es irgendwas, dass man wissen sollte?
Nutzt ihr die Kleidungsfeatures von TSW, sprich gebt ihr (Ingame-)Geld für Klamotten aus und achtet ihr auf das Aussehen?

mfG Agama


----------



## Akareon (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

1) Rückblickend gesehen; Welches der gescheiterten bzw. hinter den Erwartung gebliebenen MMO´s, hatte eurer Meinung nach, dass beste/meiste Potenzial für eine glorreiche Zukunft, die jedoch nicht eingetroffen ist (was für ein Satz). 
(Ich nenn mal einpaar, die meiner Meinung nach, gescheitert sind - Warhammer Online, Age of Conan, Hellgate London, Tabula Rasa, ect.)

2) Ist zwar keine Frage zu MMOs aber ich stell sie trotzdem. 

Aus Nostalgiegründen hab ich mich dazu entschieden, die gesammte Buffed-Show Sammlung (später viell. auch die Buffed-Cast  ) nochmals anzuschaun. Bin gerade bei Folge 130 (nach ca. 15 Tagen) und konnte festellen, dass schon einige Angestellte bzw. Praktikaten "ausgetauscht" wurden. 
Kommen wir zu meiner Frage (falls gestattet):

Habt ihr noch Kontakt mit einigen ehemaligen Buffies? Praktikanten dürfen natürlich auch erwähnt werden. 


P.S.: Liebe Grüße (ganz besonders an Flo  )


----------



## Kurohitsugi (23. Juli 2012)

Hoi liebes Podcast-Team,


da ich ein großer Freund von Schurken mit 2 Schwertern bin (und mir Streitkolben und Äxte schlicht unpassend vorkommen), bin ich ob des Mangels an ebensolchen in Cataclysm ein wenig traurig. Wisst Ihr, ob das in MoP wieder ein wenig ausgeglichen wird? Sprich: Gibt es wieder schnelle UND langsame Schwerter mit Beweglichkeit?


Ansonsten ein großes Lob an Euch, bin ein begeisterter Hörer :-)


Liebe Grüße an Alle. 

lg Kurohitsugi


----------



## Xoridos (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe buffed-Caster 

Meine Frage richtet sich an den WoW Teil:

Wie sieht eigentlich der aktuelle Stand zum Thema Flug PvP aus? Es gab da ja mal Gerüchte das dort entwickelt wird... ist das immer noch so oder wurde das bereits verworfen?

gruß
Xoridos


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (24. Juli 2012)

Allgemeine Frage für beide Teile:

Bin mal gespannt ob ihr mir das beantworten könnt.
Gibt es, noch andere MMORPG's (außer Hello Kitty Online) oder Multiplayerplatformen (außer Second Life und Minecraft), wo der Hauptinhalt nicht der zerstörerische Kampf ist sondern ev. mal was kreatives oder geselschaftliches?

######################

WoW:


1. Wie sieht es denn eigendlich mit den Spezialmounts aus?
Also Tundramamut, chopper, Gyrocopter, Teppich, usw.
Sind die auch geteilt und vor allem Server oder Accountweit?
Hab irgendwie in Erinnerung das mein Mönch (noch ohne Beruf) keinen roten Text beim Schneiderteppich hatte.

######################


2. Teil:

1. Gibt es neben DC Online eigendlich noch andere lizensierten Superhelden MMO's oder wird ev. was kommen?
Persönlich würd ich mich über ein Marvel Online begeistern oder Top Cow/image (Purgatory, Witchblade).

Noch schönen Gruß an David und Flo, ohne eure Blödeleien wäre der Buffedcast nur halb so gut. Mehr davon!!!1111 ^^

Tip noch: Siehe Bild links dann wisst ihr was von er/sie/es passt. ;-)


----------



## amigaone (24. Juli 2012)

Huhu,

kann man denn die Tiere die man für den Haustierkampf sammeln kann auch als normale Begleiter nutzen so wie das bisher war? Oder sind die nur für das neue System?

Und die Idee von weiter oben mit den Kapitelmarkern hatte ich auch schon, würde mich freuen wenn das umgesetzt wird...

Was mich aber am meisten stört, Buffet.de ist eine der wenigen Seiten wo man die Videos nicht mit IPad und IPhone abspielen kann. Oder bietet die BuffedShow doch auch bei ITunes an, das wäre noch besser!

LG

amigaone


P.S. Kann ich den bekloppten Namen ändern? Hab in den Einstellungen nix gefunden.


----------



## EvilDivel (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

ich hätte eine Frage zu Rift. Seit Patch 1.9 gibt es ja nun die mehrsprachigen Shard Pools. Anfangs war ich etwas skeptisch aber mittlerweile finde ich die Entscheidung seitens Trion die Server in einen Pool zusammen zu fassen wirklich gut. Die Wartezeiten der Kriegsfronten sind so gut wie verschwunden und man sieht ständig neue Gegner anstelle der bekannten Gesichter. Den einzigsten Nachteil den ich in dieser Änderung sehe, ist die Mehrsprachigkeit im Dungeon Finder. Meistens verstehen die franzosen die mit in der Gruppe sind keinen deut englisch somit ist die Absprache sogut wie unmöglich.

Wie seht ihr die Zusammenlegung aller Sprachen in einen Pool bzw. das generelle zusammenfassen der Server in einen einzigen Pool?

Gruß
Evil


----------



## keeper77 (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe ne Frage zu Guild Wars 2.

Zuerst einmal muss ich sagen, dass ich von der Beta absolut geplättet bin, ich habe weder Teil 1 gespielt, noch in irgendeinerweise viel davon im Vorfeld wahrgenommen, was sehr komisch ist, denn das Spiel ist mit Abstand das beste MMO, was es seit 5 Jahren gibt. Nicht so kompliziert wie TSW und auch nicht so speziell wie SWTOR, nicht so langweilig und komikhaft wie WOW und auch nicht so asiatisch wie Rift oder Aion, genau perfekt......

Da ich mich aber zwischen der 2. und 3. Beta nicht so grossartig mit dem Spiel auseinandergesetzt habe, aber doch die 3. Beta am letzten Wochenende mitspielen wollte, habe ich mir die die digitale Standardedition gekauft, mit welcher ich an der Beta von GW2 teilnehmen durfte. 

Jetzt habe ich in den FAQ gelesen (http://www.guildwars2.com/de/the-game/game-faq/#sixty-four ) , dass es für die Ladenversion eine Upgrademöglichkeit gibt. Ist sowas auch für die Digitale Standartversion möglich, denn ich hätte nun gerne die DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION.

Danke für die Antwort.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz Rene


----------



## SnwoHow (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies.
Ich habe einige Fragen zu TSW:
1. Warum sind die Grafikvoraussetzungen so verdammt hoch?
Bei GW2 kann ich mit meinem Pc auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen, während er für TSW nicht ein mal die Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt.
2. Bleiben die Preise fürs reparieren und für Inventarerweiterungen weiterhin relativ niedrig?
Beim reparieren verhielt es sich ja bisher so, dass die PAX-Drops immer die Reperaturkosten überstiegen haben.
3. Wie kann man die Crafting-Materialien verbessern?


----------

